# green water



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

One of my tanks came down with a bad case of green water, took some photos before & after hooking up a UV sterilizer , kind of a interesting set of photos, what do you think?


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow! 
So how long did it take? 
How many watts?
Flow rate?

That's a bunch o angels!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

What happened to all the dead algae? Did you siphon it out/water change/filter?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

The last 3 photos are of 24hrs 46hrs & 76hrs after treatment started. UV unit was a coral life 18w turbo twist it's connected in line on the out flow of a magnum 350 . As for dead algae I did a 50% water change and cleaned filters after 72hrs from start of treatment. I was impressed with the UV unit to clear that much algae in 76hrs.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Yow/WOW! In the forth photo I can see some little fishy wallpaper thru the tank on the other side of the room!?!?!!


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Yup, that tank is in my son's room and he selected the paint & paper


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice think about UV is that you could look thru the side of a 8 foot tank and the water still looks crystal clear. 

I've said this before, but I believe a UV is a planted-tanks best friend.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey Houseofcards,
Do you run yours all the time? I have never owned one before now, and was under the impression that if they are run 24/7 that they could precipitate out some key nutrients. Was thinking of leaving it hooked up but only plug it in when signs of green water or parasites (ick)


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

bristles said:


> Hey Houseofcards,
> Do you run yours all the time? I have never owned one before now, and was under the impression that if they are run 24/7 that they could precipitate out some key nutrients. Was thinking of leaving it hooked up but only plug it in when signs of green water or parasites (ick)


I hooked mine up about 10 months and have run it 24/7 ever since. Pretty much set it and forget it. The plants are look great and I noticed a distinct difference in the surivival rate of cardinals during the first few days.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

What a lovely batch of angels you have going there. How many generations is in there? My guess is 3, babies jeuvies and almost to sellable size  Makes me want to breed mine again. 

Interesting way of keeping plants in your breeder tank. A lovely alternative to a bare bottom tank.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*generations*

Gosh T-Bone I don't even know for sure, this is the tank that collects fish that I am trying to save for future breeding stock and also to just grow large enough to sell. I try and save the ones that show promise such as straight fins and good color. I am very new to breeding angels still working on getting the bugs out of my system of raising them. I tried for quite a few months trying to get eggs to hatch much less free swimmers to eat. I have three pair of breeding adults in a planted community tank that lay almost every week (see photo) so I have lots to practice with. I can see how some people can wind up having dozens of tanks raising angels, I'm afraid my wife won't let any more tanks in the house or I would get more than the 5 I've got.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

sorry the pic didnt make it in, you can see eggs on the left filter upright, I am not able to hatch the eggs unless they are laid on a leaf so they can be removed


----------

